# Santos 4 stepless mod



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Is this simply a case if removing the Ball bearing from behind the dial?

How much more confused will I get without clicks to choose ?!?!?!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@PPapa might know. He had one for sale recently that had a stepless mod.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, to get rid of the steps and gain finer control over the grind it is. You will probably find however that the adjustment drifts unless you add some form of rubber or foam rubber to the gap between the adjuster and the body to resist this effect.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Aye, just take apart the front until you get to that ball bearing. It's fairly straightforward. There's grub screw on the dial, you'll need to undo that to rotate the adjustment dial all the way out.

You'll be less confused as you won't have to deal with the issue "do I go with #9 or #10 for V60?" because it's #9.5! Obviously it will depend where's zero for you.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Ok, I remember the 'packer' suggestion

Hopefully I can get Patrick to help me set up the new burrs and we can do this at the same time

Will a 'sticky pad' thingy do the job do you think?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I used some sticky backed neoprene that came on a 75mm wide roll so in principle yes but may need to be quite large


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Drysuit repair patch should be ideal then


----------

